# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - IS BACK - SUNDAY August 2nd 2020



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2020)

*This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY  -- AUGUST 2nd 2020 -- the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride IS BACK  !!!!*
_*Same starting point*__* - *__*PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE*_
_*Same starting time *__*- Meet *__*&*__* maintain distance from one another *__*@ 9:30 am
Kickstands UP *__*@ 10:30 am SHARP
If you're late the ride will leave*__* & *__*maintain social distancing without you
visit our website www.cyclonecoaster.com for details *__*&*__* directions*_

_*YES*__* - you read it correctly - the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Vintage Bicycle Rides are back !!!!!

With the City of Long Beach trails *__*&*__* paths open for active use - *__*LETS DO IT*__* 

    For those in the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family *__*that are not feeling well or not comfortable with being out in the new World *__*-*__* PLEASE STAY HOME *__*& *__*we can see one another in the future *_

_*    The idea here is to maintain social distance *__*&*__* keep yourself safe while in public - I am confident the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family can do this - *__*The ride is a choice *__*& *__*thank you for understanding this*__* - 

    The *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle ride will start from our usual spot - *__*PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE*__* - where we will meet *__*&*__* maintain distance from one another @ 9:30 am - *__*with kickstands UP @ 10:30 am SHARP*__* -- if you're late the ride will leave*__* & *__*maintain social distancing without you  - *__*RIDDEN *__*not HIDDEN once again is in full force - *__*PLEASE PRACTICE SOCIAL DISTANCING*_

_*    The*__* CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle Rides are open to happy HEALTHY people that are comfortable around other socially aware individuals -*__* IF YOU ARE NOT FEELING 100% *__*-- *__*THEN YOU SHOULD 100% STAY HOME*__* - KEEP IN CONTACT WITH FRIENDS *__*&*__* FAMILY THROUGH YOUR PHONES *__*& *__*SOCIAL MEDIA*_

*STAY HEALTHY MY FRIENDS - RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank









































*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm going to have to think about this long & hard................................................................


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I'm going to have to think about this long & hard................................................................



TWSS


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 1, 2020)

Unfortunately, since I'm not a social distance person and don't want to make others feel uncomfortable, I'm going to pass on coming down and wait until the situation is better... 
I really wanted to bring my LWB down to ride for the first time..... 
Glad it's up and running again and the weather looks wonderful for Sunday...Ride away....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Unfortunately, since I'm not a social distance person and don't want to make others feel uncomfortable, I'm going to pass on coming down and wait until the situation is better...



Floyd, I'm not a social distance person either, but I'm gonna go.
"Never take hugs for granted"
If you hurry, you will make it before Bernard shows up.:eek:


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 2, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY  -- AUGUST 2nd 2020 -- the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride IS BACK  !!!!*
> _*Same starting point*__* - *__*PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE*_
> _*Same starting time *__*- Meet *__*&*__* maintain distance from one another *__*@ 9:30 am
> Kickstands UP *__*@ 10:30 am SHARP
> ...





cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY  -- AUGUST 2nd 2020 -- the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride IS BACK  !!!!*
> _*Same starting point*__* - *__*PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE*_
> _*Same starting time *__*- Meet *__*&*__* maintain distance from one another *__*@ 9:30 am
> Kickstands UP *__*@ 10:30 am SHARP
> ...



LOVE THIS JC HIGGINS BIKE , REEL NICE LOOKING BIKE  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 2, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Floyd, I'm not a social distance person either, but I'm gonna go.
> "Never take hugs for granted"
> If you hurry, you will make it before Bernard shows up.:eek:
> View attachment 1239980



Mark, you would have ridden during the Black Plague.... There are other reasons, but I'll wait until this clears up a bit...Enjoy the beautiful day there........


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2020)

kids riding bikes....



















Always a great time.
Restaurants had outdoor seating for the well.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2020)

*Nice smaller ride due to our current World situation .. but those who did make it were very respectful to others as the rode in the beautiful weather along the beach path & city neighborhoods along the way - I woke up early to grab this Schwinn Streamliner Beauty from a local buddy before the ride & did my maiden voyage on her - She rode like a champ - What a great day look forward to seeing everyone @ next months CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride on Sunday September 6th 2020 - Ridden not Hidden - Frank



*


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice.  Hope to make it out for the next one.


----------

